# Shadow knit piano scarf



## Cal1855 (Oct 26, 2014)

I had never heard of Shadow or illusion knitting until I saw it mentioned here about a week ago. Just had to check it out. Pattern from www.instructalles.com by ERNebitt. Made on bulky machine, had to reform a lot of stitches, but well worth it.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice job!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's amazing!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's great! :thumbup:


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

That is beautiful, I love shadow knitting and I haven't done any yet. Hope to


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh so clever, great work.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Cool


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Never thought about doing illusion knitting on a machine - - the patterns I've seen were always for hand knitting.

~~~


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Cute


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Cal1855 said:


> I had never heard of Shadow or illusion knitting until I saw it mentioned here about a week ago. Just had to check it out. Pattern from www.instructalles.com by ERNebitt. Made on bulky machine, had to reform a lot of stitches, but well worth it.


Very cool.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

It's fantastic. Hadn't heard of doing illusion knitting on a machine. Great job.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely done&#128077;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lovely. &#128158;


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Your scarf is so cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Very cool! This one has been on my to do list forever .


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job.. :thumbup:


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I love that! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

I've got a magazine issue with a tutorial and pattern for shadow knitting on the machine, will have to dig it out. Roberta Kelley has a video showing how to do it on the machine.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Interesting, never had heard of this.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That is awesome!
Thanks for sharing.
Thanks etrnlife for the link to Roberta Kelly's page,


----------



## mannie (Mar 24, 2013)

Brilliant work, that is going on my to-do list for next year. Thanks for the idea, and for the links too.


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

That is cool, Thanks for posting. I think I will buy a book on this. Never heard of shadow knitting before.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Fantastic! Well done! &#128077;


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice work. Well worth the extra effort to have something special.

I've seen a few patterns for illusion knitting adapted for use with the Brother garter carriage, but having to change the color in the feeder every two rows put me off trying it. Sometimes the garter carriage feeder can be a little finicky, and if you don't get the yarn in just right, the stitches will drop right off when it goes across.


----------



## Cal1855 (Oct 26, 2014)

randiejg said:


> Very nice work. Well worth the extra effort to have something special.
> 
> I've seen a few patterns for illusion knitting adapted for use with the Brother garter carriage, but having to change the color in the feeder every two rows put me off trying it. Sometimes the garter carriage feeder can be a little finicky, and if you don't get the yarn in just right, the stitches will drop right off when it goes across.


I used the intarsia carrage


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

I knit illusion shawls and scarves several years ago. Lots of time, but well worth it. I used the garter carriage.

Grandson-in-law loves skulls and crossbones so I made him this scarf.

First picture looking at scarf straight on.

Second picture looking down the scarf.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

The piano and skull scarves are totally super. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks wonderful. I will have to try this!


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

awesome - good selection for illusion knitting. Nancy


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Nicely knit


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

Bravo Maestro


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

I have knit this scarf by hand (3 times). Did not even think of knitting on machine. Definitely going to try it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## skitt53 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow, great job! Don't know if I'd have the patience for something that fiddly, but I sure admire those who do!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

neat


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice! Great work!


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

It's wicked. I like it. I've knitted an illusion jumper. That's amazing too.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

That is beautiful


----------



## LeJean (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome Job! I have seen a few patterns for Illusion knitting (including your piano) but I have no idea how to get started. Do you have any tips or tricks, suggestions for doing this on a machine. Thank you for sharing and again great job! Sincerely, LeJean


----------



## HeidiMargret (Apr 21, 2012)

At the link below is a chart for illusion hearts on the machine.
http://www.heidisknittingroom.com/IllusionKnittingHowTo.htm

Knit two rows with red yarn. Convert the red stitches represented by red squares into knit stitches with a latch hook tool. Convert only the marked stitches of the row just completed, not those of the row below.

Change to white yarn, knit two rows and convert the white stitches represented by blue squares into knit stitches. Convert only the marked stitches of the row just completed, not those of the row below.

Repeat from beginning.

You end up converting an entire row of stitches every four rows.

It makes a nice conversation piece because a lot of people haven't seen this before, I hadn't until I tried it back then.


----------



## LeJean (Oct 21, 2015)

Thank you, I will look it over and hopefully be able to figure it out. I will keep you posted. Have a great weekend. Thanks again this is awesome


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely!!


----------

